# Small Cyst on Back Leg



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

Pippa has had a small cyst on her back leg for the past 3 months or so. We had the vet take a look and they are very much for the "wait and see" method. Normally I am totally on board with this, but twice in the last month, Pippa has gotten the cyst caught on something (it does stick out a bit) while romping in the woods and it has started to bleed. Thinking that might be a case for removal. Has anyone else had to have a cyst removed on their dog? What did it entail exactly?


----------

